

Author of Locker ransomware apologizes - Enindu
http://pastebin.com/1WZGqrUH

======
toomuchtodo
[https://archive.org/details/locker-ransomware-database-
dump](https://archive.org/details/locker-ransomware-database-dump)

6ba671ce2a6c256c74d7db81186b0dbddd5e2185 database_dump.csv

44855273d82d09830459ad7b9bebbd3a6d2f77f3 pastebin-com-1WZGqrUH.txt

